# Perfekte oder sehr gute Jig Zander Rolle



## Janjo94 (13. Oktober 2018)

Hello Leute, ich wollte meine Angelsammlung erweitern, zu meiner hr predator 892mh Rute brauche ich nun eine gute Rolle. Haut mal heraus was ihr fischt und was ihr so für Erfahrungen gemacht habt... Die hr predator soll relativ hart sein... Eigentlich keine Auswirkung, aber trotzdem, was fischt ihr zu so einer harten Rute?


Mfg Petrus aka janjo


----------



## geomujo (13. Oktober 2018)

Für sowas würde ich eine Rolle mit so viel Metall vie Möglich verbauen. Will sagen, kein Plastik, auch kein Zaion oder so'n Kram, sondern ein echtes Metallgehäuse. Zum harten Jiggen empfielt sich natürlich auch eine sehr kräftige Bremse.

Ich hab meine 'perfekte' Zanderrolle für mich jedenfalls mit den Modellen RevoLT 2500 und der RevoLT 2500SH gefunden. Wenn du etwas Mut und Geduld beim Versand aufbringst, kannst du schon für 100€ in den Genuss der Rolle kommen. Für mich hat sie alles was ich zum harten Jiggen benötige:
- Vollmetallkonstruktion
- sehr präzises kraftvolles Getriebe (das fettbedingt etwas zäh andreht)
- 8,2kg Bremse
- 10 Kugellager (2 im Knob)
- Gehäuse und Schaft aus einem Stück
- recht simples, mehrfach erprobtes und leicht zu wartendes Design








 und als Highspeed:




Das ganze wirkt sehr robust und mit dem langen Schaft auch wunderbar mit dicken Handschuhen im Winter nutzbar. Nachteile habe ich nach über einem jahr Nutzung noch keine entdecken können, im Gegensatz zur konstruktionsgleichen Plastik-Variante a la Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme. Nach 2 Jahren war die durchgelutscht. Die Revo macht da einen gaaanz anderen Eindruck!

Also - Mut zur Lücke! 

PS: Ich stand damals vor der Wahl ob Certate oder Revo - ich hab mich für die Revo entschieden, da mir die Certate keinen nenneswerten Mehrwert bot. Der Preis spielte da nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Für das Geld könnte ich dann sogar 3 RevoLT's kriegen!


----------



## quincy73 (17. Oktober 2018)

Moin geomujo!

Du hast die Rolle für um die 100€ bekommen und schreibst was von Geduld...wo hast du sie denn bestellt, wenn ich fragen darf?!
Ich habe wiederum mit Shimano ab Biomaster "aufwärts" sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wobei die natürlich auch etwas mehr kosten...


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Oktober 2018)

Janjo94 schrieb:


> Hello Leute, ich wollte meine Angelsammlung erweitern, zu meiner hr predator 892mh Rute brauche ich nun eine gute Rolle. Haut mal heraus was ihr fischt und was ihr so für Erfahrungen gemacht habt... Die hr predator soll relativ hart sein... Eigentlich keine Auswirkung, aber trotzdem, was fischt ihr zu so einer harten Rute?
> 
> 
> Mfg Petrus aka janjo



Deine Frage ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Es gibt viele gute rollen die in frage kommen würden, such dir lieber 3 Modelle raus die in dein Preisbereich passen und stell davon paar links rein. Und ein link von der genauen Rute, dann kann dir vielleicht geholfen werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2018)

Da viele hier, viele verschiedene Rollen zum Jiggen verwenden und irgendwie doch fast alle gute Erfahrung damit machen, werden viele Antworten mit verschiedenen Vorschlägen kommen.

Ich habe an z.B. an einer meiner Jigge für schweres Hechtangeln (genannt, da du ja stabiles willst), die Biomaster Größe 4000, und wüßte nicht, warum es es besseres geben sollte.


----------



## geomujo (17. Oktober 2018)

Ja ich hab für die LT 2500 140€+40€ Zoll bezahlt. Bestellt bei eBay geliefert aus China. Knapp 2 Wochen Wartezeit mit Abwicklung über die GDSK.
Die LT2500 SH wurde bei Sergiopesca für 209€+20€Versand bestellt. Dauerte eine Woche.
Alle Modelle gibt es bei AliExpress für um die 100€, wo ich auch die LT 2000 und die Deez bestellt hab. Wenn du den kostenlosen Versand wählst, dauerts halt gefühlte Ewigkeiten von 6 Wochen bis sie da ist. Wenn nicht, gibt es prompt das Geld zurück. Solls schnell gehen, DHL-Express wählen - zur Not extra nachfragen. Dann dauerts nur ne gute Woche. Nicht zu empfehlen ist der EMS-Versand aus China, da in dem Fall die GDSK zwischenfunkt.
Bei eBay sind noch recht viele 2500 SH gelistet, die aus Japan kommen. Und bei Sergiopesca ist sie auch noch lieferbar. Nur die niedrig übersetzten Modelle gibt es nur nochbei Ali.


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Oktober 2018)

Wie einige schon geschrieben haben,die Biomaster 4000 ist super. http://www.veit-wilde.de/spinnrolle__biomaster_4000_fb__von_shimano.html
Aber auch diese:  https://www.fishingtackle24.de/store-products.php?seo=shimano-sustain-fi
Ich benutze diese beiden Rollen schon längere Zeit,und bin damit,sehr zufrieden.


----------



## quincy73 (17. Oktober 2018)

Danke geomujo, werde mich mal da umgucken...


----------



## geomujo (17. Oktober 2018)

Ein Versuch könnte den Aufwand durchaus lohnen. UVP für die Rolle liegt bei immerhin 26.400Yen - das wären umgerechnet wohl 299€ bei NippenTackle und co. Leider scheinen die andere Import-Prioritäten zu haben.
Und so fühlt sie sich auch in den Händen liegend  an - sehr wertig und perfekt verarbeitet. Produktionsfehler beschränken sich auf ein paar kleine Nasen des Nylonüberzugs des Metallgehäuses. Da ist das Angebot von Sergiopesca mit 209€ schon garnichtmal so schlecht. Aber wenn man sie für 100€ bekommt, hat man denke ich alles richtig gemacht. Ein generelles Risiko beim Verssand auch China besteht aber auch bezüglich der Versandverpackung. Hier kam die ein oder andere Packung gequetscht an. Zum Glück blieb der Inhalt immer unversehrt. Einzige negative Ausnahme war der Versand von Sergiopesca mit FedEx. Die kam auch geknautscht an, in deren Folge der Bügel verbogen wurde. Technisch funktioniert sie aber einwandfrei. Nach einigem Hin- und Her hätte ich sie zurückschicken können nach Sardinien. Aber ich hab dann doch darauf verzichtet.

Von Shimano bin ich noch nie ein Freund gewesen und kann daher keine wirklichen Vergleiche anstellen. Den Vergleich mit einer Luvias muss sie jedenfalls nicht scheuen. Mir erscheint sie fürs harte Jiggen sogar als die bessere Wahl. Das fängt schon mit den filigranen Line-Roller-Kugellager der Luvias an, geht über die nicht klappbare schwer einschraubbare Kurbel bis hin zu einer Bremse, bei der man sich nen Wolf dreht, bis an die gewünschte Stärke erreicht hat. Spätestens beim Einsatz dicker Handschuhe ist mit einer Luvias aber Schluss mit Lustig. Dafür ist die Luvias in Sachen leichter Wobbleranwendungen der Revo überlegen, durch das etwas leichter drehende Getriebe. Wenn man die Revo allerdings richtig eindreht, dreht sie auch nicht mehr viel anders als die Luvias.


----------



## master030 (20. Oktober 2018)

Wo liegt den das Budget? Ich habe nur Shimano von rarenium, biomaster, Sustain, twinpower, Stella sind alle in meinem Besitz. Vom Preis Leistung finde ich die Twin Power 15 am besten, die Rolle ist fast auf Augenhöhe der Stella. Die biomaster FB gibt's nur noch als Restbestand und völlig überteuert im Netz zu kaufen, da würde ich lieber 50€ rauf legen und gleich eine Twin Power nehmen.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich empfehle auch die Shimano Twin Power.


----------



## Janjo94 (24. Oktober 2018)

Boah geil mit so vielen Antworten hätte ich nicht gerechnet....  VIELEN DANK! 
Mein persönliches Budget liegt bei 150€.
Ich schwanke zwischen den Größen also 2500 oder 4000 Rolle. Zu mal ich mit der Rute udn Rolle auch gerne in Seen und in der Elbe, haupt- und Nebenstrom befischen wollte. Also ich weiß ja nicht was ihr mit den Rollen alles für Gewässer befischt. Kann mir da jemand ein Tipp geben.
Ich möchte einfach alles, also fast alles, perfekt und im Einklang haben, egal wohin ich gehe, es sollte nicht an der rute oder Rolle liegen...


----------



## Fr33 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hmm ich würde als Zwischengröße ne 3000er Daiwa (nicht die LT) nehmen....


----------



## alexpp (24. Oktober 2018)

Zum Preis der Rute würde die Twin Power wohl besser passen 
Die Daiwa LT (60-70€) macht schon einen guten Eindruck (war mit ihr aber noch nicht am Wasser). Als weitere kleine Steigerung sehe ich die Shimano Stradic FB.
Mit der habe ich schon einige Male gefischt. Natürlich keine perfekte Rolle, aber für den Preis OK und keine Probleme mit ihr gehabt.

Bzgl. der Größe: 3000er ist eigentlich schon ausreichend. Im Herbst, Winter ist wegen den größeren Ködern die 4000er vielleicht passender. Ich fische lieber mit den kleineren 3000er.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Oktober 2018)

Aufpassen... die neueeren LT Rollen von Daiwa sind vergleichbar mit den Shimano Größen. Meine 3000er Caldia (keine LT) ist beispielsweise nur etwas kleiner als ne 4000er Shimano.


----------



## alexpp (24. Oktober 2018)

Die Spule der Exceler LT ist immer noch etwas größer als die Stradic FB, max. Durchmesser 48mm vs. 46,5mm (beides 3000er). Im Post davor meinte ich die kleineren Größen der Exceler LT und Stradic.

Edit: bei den 4000er Exceler LT und Stradic FB sind die Spulen mit max. Ø 51mm gleich groß.


----------



## quincy73 (25. Oktober 2018)

geomujo schrieb:


> Ein Versuch könnte den Aufwand durchaus lohnen. UVP für die Rolle liegt bei immerhin 26.400Yen - das wären umgerechnet wohl 299€ bei NippenTackle und co. Leider scheinen die andere Import-Prioritäten zu haben.
> Und so fühlt sie sich auch in den Händen liegend  an - sehr wertig und perfekt verarbeitet. Produktionsfehler beschränken sich auf ein paar kleine Nasen des Nylonüberzugs des Metallgehäuses. Da ist das Angebot von Sergiopesca mit 209€ schon garnichtmal so schlecht. Aber wenn man sie für 100€ bekommt, hat man denke ich alles richtig gemacht. Ein generelles Risiko beim Verssand auch China besteht aber auch bezüglich der Versandverpackung. Hier kam die ein oder andere Packung gequetscht an. Zum Glück blieb der Inhalt immer unversehrt. Einzige negative Ausnahme war der Versand von Sergiopesca mit FedEx. Die kam auch geknautscht an, in deren Folge der Bügel verbogen wurde. Technisch funktioniert sie aber einwandfrei. Nach einigem Hin- und Her hätte ich sie zurückschicken können nach Sardinien. Aber ich hab dann doch darauf verzichtet.
> 
> Von Shimano bin ich noch nie ein Freund gewesen und kann daher keine wirklichen Vergleiche anstellen. Den Vergleich mit einer Luvias muss sie jedenfalls nicht scheuen. Mir erscheint sie fürs harte Jiggen sogar als die bessere Wahl. Das fängt schon mit den filigranen Line-Roller-Kugellager der Luvias an, geht über die nicht klappbare schwer einschraubbare Kurbel bis hin zu einer Bremse, bei der man sich nen Wolf dreht, bis an die gewünschte Stärke erreicht hat. Spätestens beim Einsatz dicker Handschuhe ist mit einer Luvias aber Schluss mit Lustig. Dafür ist die Luvias in Sachen leichter Wobbleranwendungen der Revo überlegen, durch das etwas leichter drehende Getriebe. Wenn man die Revo allerdings richtig eindreht, dreht sie auch nicht mehr viel anders als die Luvias.


Also ich hab es mal gewagt und eine per PayPal geordert unser beim kostenlosen  Normalversand belassen, ich habs nicht eilig...bin gespannt, was der Zoll sagen wird...


----------



## geomujo (25. Oktober 2018)

Welche ist es denn geworden bzw. soll es denn werden?
Ja, ich war auch erstaunt, dass man da jetzt mit PayPal zahlen kann. Hab aber Giropay genommen, da das ohne extra Gebühren auskommt. Meine ging schon auf Sendung und befindet sich wohl gerade im Flugzeug. Schon 12 Stunden nach Bestellung hatte der Verkäufer reagiert und schon Montag ging sie auf Reisen. Für Ali-Verhältnisse abartig schnell. Das Paket wurde offenbar an DHL übergeben. Ich denke, nächste Woche könnte meine Revo schon kommen. 

EDIT: Für meine Rocksweeper Limited werde ich wohl kommenden Monat auch noch eine 2500er LT nachbestellen. Es solte ja eine Certate werden, aber ich erkenne beim besten Willen nicht, wofür ich den 3-fachen Preis ausgeben sollte.


----------



## quincy73 (29. Oktober 2018)

Es wird die 2500 LT werden. In der Beschreibung steht sogar was von salzwasserbeständig, aber, falls es denn überhaupt stimmt, wäre dass nicht nötig, dafür habe ich meine Biomaster SH. Werde berichten, wenn sie da ist und gefischt wurde...


----------



## geomujo (30. Oktober 2018)

Offenbar haben wir beim gleichen Händler bestellt  Mein Paket wurde an DHL Express übergeben und durchlief heute den Zoll. Zustelltermin ist für Donnerstag angekündigt. Das wären dann genau 12,5 Tage von Bestellung bis zur Haustür. Und das für nur 13,25€ Versand. Hätte ich direkt DHL Express beim Bestellvorgang gewählt, hätte das 46,23€ extra gekostet. Die LT 2500 hat als einziges Modell übrigens einen 'T' Knob. Bei mir werkelt sie an der KR-X Kurodai und hat meine Luvias 2506 auf's Abstellgleis gestellt. Ich brauche da einfach mehr Bremspower.
Na hoffentlich braucht deine keine volle 6 Wochen, der Händler hat ja zumindest in meinem Fall sehr sehr schnell reagiert - hoffentlich auch in deinem Fall. Bei manchen Händlern dauerts ne ganze Woche ab Bestellung bis sich überhaupt was tut.


----------



## quincy73 (31. Oktober 2018)

Sauber, Glück gehabt!
Wie gesagt, habe es nicht eilig, Vorfreude ist außerdem ja auch schön...


----------



## geomujo (1. November 2018)

Da ist sie tatsächlich angekommen. Bis auf eine 1mm große Lackabplatzung am Rotor fiel mir nichts negatives dran auf.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Die Deez werkelt bei mir auch an der Favorite Impulse - das ist dann eine Combo die def. Zandertauglich ist und somit auch der Inhaltliche Ringschluss zum Forenthema vollzogen wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2018)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmm ich würde als Zwischengröße ne 3000er Daiwa (nicht die LT) nehmen....


Jupp.
Schnelle 3000er Daiwa H High-Speed 1:5,6 mit Hardbody um 300g Gewicht (nicht die LT-Kunststoffrollenserien) (ab Legalis HA, Exceler HA bis BG oder Saltist und Prorex usw.) ist nahezu ein Optimum für das Gufieren, sei es vor allem Faulenzen oder auch Jiggen. Wegen dem komfortabel möglichen Einzug eben.

Das sei allen noch-nicht-gut Faulenzern empfohlen, weil Speed wie die schnellsten 1:6,x 4000er Shimanos, dabei deutlich mehr Anzugsmoment und Power im Getriebe. Das schnelle Schnuraufnehmen ist eben kein Gerücht und nebulöse Fama, sondern oft sehr entscheidend wichtig.

Durchhalten beim häufigen Einsatz schon mal definitv über 2 Jahre, sofern man die dürre Werkschmierung entfernt (siehe _*Daiwa Schmier-"Gate"*_) und richtig durchschmiert (eigentlich werden alle Rollen rotzig geschmiert ausgeliefert), und das bei den sagenhaften Preisen von rund -200€ relativ zu Shimano.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2018)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe an z.B. an einer meiner Jigge für schweres Hechtangeln (genannt, da du ja stabiles willst), die Biomaster Größe 4000, und wüßte nicht, warum es es besseres geben sollte.


Für angenehmes Faulenzen und diverse Long-Range Oberflächeneinsätze ist eine solche Shimano mit 1:4,8 und 50mm Spule einfach zu langsam 
- da geht noch mehr. 
Mir jedenfalls deutlich merklich, vor allem im Combo_Vergleich am Wasser.


----------



## geomujo (3. November 2018)

Am 11.11. gibt es die Revo LT 2500 bei dem Händler wo wir bestellt haben für 89,90! So denn der Wechselnkurs nicht absackt. Da werd ich dann auch nochmal zuschlagen. Leider sind die LT 2500SH allesamt schon weg, sodass nur noch die Low-Speed-Variante bleibt. Dafür hat die aber eine für die Rocksweeper bessere weil deutlich tiefere Spule und der T-Knob ist eben doch die sicherste Griffvariante. Der verminderte Schnureinzug von dann nur noch 81cm ggü. 88cm beim High-Speed-Modell ist nicht so gravierend. Eine 5,6:1 von Daiwa in 2500er Größe dreht 84cm ein - nach altem Maß. Die LT-Modelle sind ja etwas kleiner geworden. 

Wer da nicht zuschlägt und lieber zu den LT's von Daiwa ist selber schuld!


----------



## quincy73 (5. November 2018)

geomujo schrieb:


> Am 11.11. gibt es die Revo LT 2500 bei dem Händler wo wir bestellt haben für 89,90! So denn der Wechselnkurs nicht absackt. Da werd ich dann auch nochmal zuschlagen. Leider sind die LT 2500SH allesamt schon weg, sodass nur noch die Low-Speed-Variante bleibt. Dafür hat die aber eine für die Rocksweeper bessere weil deutlich tiefere Spule und der T-Knob ist eben doch die sicherste Griffvariante. Der verminderte Schnureinzug von dann nur noch 81cm ggü. 88cm beim High-Speed-Modell ist nicht so gravierend. Eine 5,6:1 von Daiwa in 2500er Größe dreht 84cm ein - nach altem Maß. Die LT-Modelle sind ja etwas kleiner geworden.
> 
> Wer da nicht zuschlägt und lieber zu den LT's von Daiwa ist selber schuld!



Meine ist (natürlich) noch nicht da, aber vlt mach ich das auch...


----------



## quincy73 (13. November 2018)

Also, heute ist sie angekommen und sieht echt gut aus, hab keine "Macke" oä finden können. Macht so erstmal nen super Eindruck insgesamt. Auf dem Karton ist allerdings ein Schnureinzug mit 75cm angegeben, nichts mit ü80 wie du oben geschrieben hast. Macht mir aber nix. Der Rest (va Bremskraft 8,2 Kg und Gewicht 212g) sind super Werte. Und kleines Bonbon: Der Zoll wollte nix von mir... Somit mit knapp 100€ nen echten Schnapper gemacht. 
Mal sehen, was die Praxis bringt, werde dann demnächst wieder berichten...


----------



## geomujo (13. November 2018)

Oh, das ging ja dann doch recht schnell mit dem kostenlosen Versand  Lag bei dir auch der Stoffsack dabei?
Ja, ich bin da durcheinander gekommen. 81cm ist der Schnureinzug der 2000er High-Speed-Modelle. Die Low-Speed 2500LT zieht 75cm und die LT 2000 68cm. Sorry dafür - aber die Bestellung war ja da schon längst raus  Na wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe du hast deine Freude damit und auch das Gefühl das richtige/passende bestellt zu haben. Vorgesten hatte ich den bis dato größten Zander mit der Deez-Combo von immerhin 47cm. Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass das Material schon an seine Grenzen kommt. Und genau deswegen macht eine Deez in 2500er Größe eben doch mehr Sinn als die 2000er Modelle.


----------



## quincy73 (13. November 2018)

geomujo schrieb:


> Oh, das ging ja dann doch recht schnell mit dem kostenlosen Versand  Lag bei dir auch der Stoffsack dabei?
> Ja, ich bin da durcheinander gekommen. 81cm ist der Schnureinzug der 2000er High-Speed-Modelle. Die Low-Speed 2500LT zieht 75cm und die LT 2000 68cm. Sorry dafür - aber die Bestellung war ja da schon längst raus  Na wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe du hast deine Freude damit und auch das Gefühl das richtige/passende bestellt zu haben. Vorgesten hatte ich den bis dato größten Zander mit der Deez-Combo von immerhin 47cm. Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass das Material schon an seine Grenzen kommt. Und genau deswegen macht eine Deez in 2500er Größe eben doch mehr Sinn als die 2000er Modelle.


Ja, Stoffsack war dabei.  Wie gesagt, Schnureinzug spielt keine große Rolle, alles gut. Zum reellen Test hoffe ich auf ü70 Zander....


----------

